# glowstick alternative for LED eyes?



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

i just had a thought regarding eyes for props.
Every year i make LEDs that run off of a 9 v battery, but i rarely need to light up the eyes for more than 5 hours and i end up spending more money than i would like making these eyes and soldering them and getting the battery 

I thought maybe you could use those really thin glowsticks as one night alternatives to leds for props?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

- blank - See the post under LED Glowing Helium Balloon. No soldering, one night life, still LED bright - and - you get to use the LED again for something else!


----------

